# Excel - hyperlink text reference



## techass (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi guys, 

I am looking to cerate a hyperlink in Excel that has text reference instead of cell reference. Which means that if i have a hyper link that directs me to link K20 per say that has a text 'Budget' and I insert rows/coloumns in between which moves the text to a different location (H24), I want the link to point to H24 now instead of old K20.


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

Assign a Name to your cell that contains the text "Budget". Then have your hyperlink point to that Name. The Name will stick to that cell and move with it when you insert/delete rows/columns.

- Select your cell that contains "Budget"
- In Excel 2003: From the INSERT Menu, choose "Name" then "Define..."
- In Excel 2007: Right-Click the cell, and select "Name a Range..."
- You can change the Name if you want, but the default values can be used.
- Click OK
- Select the cell where you want the HyperLink to appear
- Right-Click the cell and select "HyperLink"
- In the left-hand column, select "Place in This Document"
- Under "Defined Names" select "Budget" (or whatever you chose for a name)
- At the top, enter the Text you want displayed for you hyperlink
- Click OK

That should do it.

HTH
Elkar


----------

